# Sleepy *guest*



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Stripey Tailed Tom has been a semi adoptee for some time now, tho' it's only in the past week or so he's chosen to stay for a prolonged nap after eating, usually it's been more eat and go, tho' he had been known to stay for perhaps an hour at most. Now he's spending up to 10 hours a day asleep here, but before today that was upstairs on the spare bed where he could be alone.

He shocked me today by marching into the living room after he'd had lunch, joining myself, #'s 2 and 3 cats, Fudge and Max, and jumping onto the back of the sofa, even lying down on the old towel intended (and failing) to keep the sofa free of dirty paw prints etc. He must have seen Bola up there and decided to copy him, tho' he's one up on Bola as he has to be *reminded* to use the towel :lol:

Here's Stripey with a one eye open sleeping pose



Ian


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwww he looks very much at home


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks 

Winter must be just round the corner if he's decided he'd rather be inside. I'm as sure as I can be he's either a stray or been abandoned, he's just too well behaved and clean indoors to not have had a home at some point. He loves being stroked, especially belly rubs, but rarely when my lot are about, tho' there's never been any aggression from him towards them. He just likes being alone which made his settling down on the sofa today with Fudge and Max nearby very, very surprising.

Ian


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

*That's a beautiful cat *


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

He looks totally at home there! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

watch him.. he got some nuts there.. ya don't want him spraying.. 

On a better note.. isn't he lovely..


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments folks.



momentofmadness said:


> watch him.. he got some nuts there.. ya don't want him spraying..


I was witing for someone to mention them :lol:

As for spraying, thankfully he's incredibly well behaved in the house, no spraying, scratching, etc  I'd have him neutered but a/ he's not mine, b/ getting him into my carrier would probably be a nightmare and c/ he comes and goes at will so making sure he would be here to take to the vets would be pretty much impossible.



> On a better note.. isn't he lovely..


Lovely isn't how I'd describe him tbh as he's quite a odd shape. Seen head on he looks like he's a big cat but his hind quarters are *very* narrow, even his face is a bit odd with a pointy nose and very chubby cheeks.

Ian


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

*I* think he is gorgeous! His shape sounds like a typical entire Tom....massive head but very lean body, I am sure he would (will! ) chunk up nicely once you get him neutered and he becomes a permanent member of the household.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> *I* think he is gorgeous! His shape sounds like a typical entire Tom....massive head but very lean body, I am sure he would (will! ) chunk up nicely once you get him neutered and he becomes a permanent member of the household.


Thanks, I didn't mean he was a *ugly* cat, he's just not a looker imo, the sort who are often overlooked for rehoming. He's got a fabulous personality tho'  :thumbup:

Ian


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous and looks totally at home!

If you are prepared (and he is, of course!) to offer him a forever home, I'm sure I read advice on here before that suggested putting a collar on them with a note asking if he belongs to anyone. If nobody claims him, take him to the vets to see if he has a chip (its possible that he could just be lost  )


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> He's gorgeous and looks totally at home!
> 
> If you are prepared (and he is, of course!) to offer him a forever home, I'm sure I read advice on here before that suggested putting a collar on them with a note asking if he belongs to anyone. If nobody claims him, take him to the vets to see if he has a chip (its possible that he could just be lost  )


Thanks 

There's no doubt he's settled here and knows he's welcome.

I have twice seen him, tho' this was some time before he moved in here, well over 1 mile away from my house with a good 1.5 miles between those places, so I'm assuming he's lost, been abandoned or a stray. I can't see him being chipped, tho' it's possible, as he's not neutered and if he does have owners they don't deserve a cat after seemingly not taking him to the vets over what appeared to be wounds from a dog attack.

I would have taken him myself but at the time he was a sneak-thief here, only creeping in to steal food, he'd run a mile if I got anywhere near him.

Ian


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww he is lovely, and most certainly has made himself at home, he looks very relaxed,even though he is sleeping with one eye open lol,_


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awww he is lovely, and most certainly has made himself at home, he looks very relaxed,even though he is sleeping with one eye open lol,_


Thanks 

I'd better make sure he doesn't see all these complements, I don't want him getting big headed :lol:

He used to sleep on the spare bed, well away from the others, but is confident and relaxed enough now to sleep in the living room with them, tho' he still keeps to himself.

Ian


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ian B said:


> Thanks, I didn't mean he was a *ugly* cat, he's just not a looker imo, the sort who are often overlooked for rehoming. He's got a fabulous personality tho'  :thumbup:
> 
> Ian


Good job he doesn't have to go looking for a home then isn't it??
There is something truly magnificent about an entire adult tom cat, all muscle and battle scars, but often as you say, with a sweet personality.
I hope he comes to trust you quickly so you can get him neutered and help him retire from his exhausting and dangerous duties as local tom.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ian B said:


> Thanks for the comments folks.
> 
> I was witing for someone to mention them :lol:
> 
> ...


A bit of oriental in there somewhere maybe..


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> A bit of oriental in there somewhere maybe..


Could well be 

Perhaps some bits not even cat :lol:

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I've finally got round to taking a pic of him on my reliner. He doesn't always lie with his chin on the armrest, but when does he looks super chilled. This is one relaxed cat 



Ian


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is soo cute, looks so cosy like he's lived with you his whole life! So nice of you to offer him basically a home. He's a lovley looking cat


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

he looks really at home in all pics, glad you take him in.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Peter and f.b.l 

He's a lovely natured cat who only asks for food and shelter, I wish the others were the same at times.

'EDIT'

He's not appeared for brekkie so far today which is very strange as his belly is as accurate as any clock Ive known.

Ian


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> watch him.. he got some nuts there.. ya don't want him spraying..
> 
> On a better note.. isn't he lovely..


I was shocked at how big they are lol



Ian B said:


> Thanks Peter and f.b.l
> 
> He's a lovely natured cat who only asks for food and shelter, I wish the others were the same at times.
> 
> ...


Hope he is ok has he turned up yet??


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks so content in your home. I hope he appears soon, let us know if he does. Maybe he's at someone else's having brekkie then coming to yours for extra helpings


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

He;s fine thanks and finally showed his face when hunger got the better of him. He's very street wise so he's the last one I'd worry about not seeing for a while, when he first started sleeping here he'd often disappear for days on end. This wandering has pretty much stopped now he knows he's welcome here, but I doubt it'll ever stop completely, which will mean making sure he's *available* for the vets to be neutered somewhat tricky.

I left him asleep downstairs last night, tho' I doubt he had a peaceful night as my new-ish neighbours had a tremendous silly o'clock row that woke, and kept awake, myself and the other cats :lol:

Ian


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Do we share the same neighbours


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Do we share the same neighbours


These neighbours are nothing compared to some we've had here. One bloke used to come home blind drunk at midnight, set about trashing the house then be up at 6am the following morning. hammering and sawing trying to put things back together. He was a solicitor as well 

Ian


----------

